# The French part...



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

Have you ever lived in any part of Canada where French is the predominant language?

Do you speak French?


----------



## coldnorth (Aug 1, 2007)

I guess that happens in most places that speak a language in isolation. The Spanish spoken in the Americas isn't the same as that spoken in Spain, for example.


----------



## bartsimpson (Oct 29, 2007)

Their French i was told by A French guy can be pretty bad, grammar all screwed up etc.


----------



## moraldo (Nov 2, 2007)

yeah the french is tottaly differnet as in quebec it is called the quebecois


----------



## dizzyliz (Nov 11, 2007)

*me no understand*

We have a home in Quebec and don't speak french. Don't find it a problem as most speak english or give it good try.They're a great bunch of folks.

happy chappie


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Depends on where you are located in Quebec,otherwise,why would so many young anglos be leaving even when they have good jobs,i have raced many times in the province and also found them to be friendly outside of the cities .Other than that it was"je ne comprenez pas monsieur"."Fermez la bouch sil vous plait ".


----------



## dizzyliz (Nov 11, 2007)

We're St Jovite Mont Tremblant, but I think most cities no matter where you are tend to be are not so friendly - too busy for others seems to be the excuse.
We have always found that the frenchies are forever apologising for poor english but always give it a go.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Lucky you , Colin


----------

